# My Have / Do not have / Wish list - Tell me what I'm missing and what I don't need



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

I apologize for the length of the list as it is long list, but its my way of keeping up on what I've got and what I'm looking for. Generally I like to knock one or two items off the list a week. I live in an suburban tightly packed area, to work where I do, I have to. I am on a spring fed lake, so I can get water from the standing lake, or if I use my boat the stream feeding it. Family has a house on an island in Maine that would be the bugout location, solar/wind power, large generator, lot of fish and great hunting, only accessible by water/ice. Problem with that location is that it is 400 miles away. Other than that know of some great remote camping and fishing areas within 50 miles, but no permanent structures. The list is all encompassing, and generally within each category I list items in order of precedence to acquire. I've just started in the last couple months, so there is a lot to get, let me know what you think. Thanks very much for any and all input. 

WATER
HAVE
2 lifestraws
Iodine
Chlorine pills 10 packs
Deep cell, charger, 500gpm pump, 2 100’ 5/8” hose
NEED
large manual water filter
bulk chlorine supply
better water pump setup
collapsible water jugs
camelback integrated water filters
2 siphon pump

COOKING/FOOD/PREP
HAVE
Auguson Farms food, at 2,000 calories/day, 170 days right now, protein heavy mix
Propane camp stove with mini tanks
Propane large grill, 4 20lb tanks
NEED
Seeds
Salt
Edible plants guide
Large collapsible wood camp stove
Emergency stove and bulk solid fuel
Solar oven tube
Canning setup (no idea how to do it)
More long term food
Desiccant packs

HUNT/FISH/TRAP
HAVE
Small fishing kit for pack
Air pistol w/ ammo and 24 co2 cartridges
Firearms (under defense)
Cheap binoculars
NEED
12 mechanical/automatic fishing reels
snares
crossbow
Good binoculars
pump air rifle
slingshot
10 button compasses

HEAT/POWER
HAVE
6 100hr candles
Steel Fire pit 3x3x3
Large jumper pack, battery jumper pack, trickle chargers
NEED
Wood stove setup
kozy 30,000btu propane heater (in house)
large propane tank
New generator
more candles
light sticks
pocket socket generator
magnesium shavings
msr multi fuel camp stove
solar panel setup
deep cycle batteries
solar lamps
bulk strike anywhere matches
bulk lighter packs
magnesium fire starters

MEDICAL/HYGIENE
HAVE
2 IFAKS
Full surgical kit (sutures, staplers, lidocaine, scalpels, shears, etc)
Large amount assorted bandages, wraps, splints, etc
5 CAT tourniquets
Bulk doxycycline
Bulk motrin
Approx 3 months supply of standard hygiene products
Bulk muriatic acid
NEED
comprehensive first aid/medical book
bulk toothbrushes
bulk toothpaste powder
bulk soap
bulk bleach
bulk strong painkillers
more trauma shears
bulk tourniquets
straight razors
bulk antibiotic assortment
Benadryl
sterile gloves
long life antibiotic ointment
manual hair clippers
Bulk q tips
Bulk tampons
Bulk condoms/birth control
snake bite kits

DEFENSE
HAVE
S&W tactical AR15, 20+ 30 rd mags (pre-ban), 3 100 rd drums (pre-ban), slide fire setup (full auto if need be), tac light, 4x optic
Benelli M4 12 guage, ATI collapsible/rail setup, night sights, side saddle
S&W M&P 9mm, 5 mags, trigger job, night sights, leg drop holster, tac light, conceal holsters
S&W Pro 3” 1911, 7+1, 3 7rd mags, 2 10rd mags, conceal holsters, grips
Remington 597 .22lr, 4 to 10 variable optic, 3 mags
Spare parts all firearms
Gen 2 NVGs
2 full sets body armor, front plates, side plates, all pouches etc for each
Ammo – Approx 3000rds 5.56, 500rds 12 guage, 1000rds 9mm, 1000rds .45, 2000rds .22lr
KA-BARs, folders, throwing knives, hatchets, machetes, etc
Ballistic sun and clear glasses and goggles
Gerber mine detector kit / EOD multiool
NEED
shotgun tac light
road spikes
spare gas masks
white camo setup
bulk mace
extendable baton
leg drop for holster for pistol w/ tac light
chest rig holster for M&P
white camouflage
Ballistic helmets
Taser
Bulk ammo cans
sap gloves
Speed loaders
Shotgun optic

CAMPING/MOVEMENT
HAVE
1 MOLLE full pack
2 MOLLE day packs
2 modular sleeping systems
1 Medium pack (pre-packed, go bag)
1 man pop up tent
2 ISO-mats
At least 2 ponchos, poncho liners, WP bags, heavy fleeces, camelbacks, etc
VB boots
4 sets combat boots
3 sets boots varying temp ranges for the wife
3 sets camo goretex top and bottoms
5+ each sets desert and woodland utility uniforms
5+ sets FROG desert camouflage 
Wife and I have extreme cold and hot weather gear
3 lensatic compasses
2 GPS units
NEED
Spare modular sleeping system
Mess kit
Issued waterproofing bags
Additional MOLLE pack
pace counters
Map MA
Maps us
Map New England
4 man tent
Spare Ponchos
field towels
Survival blankets
Hammock

COMMUNICATIONS
HAVE
Cell Phones
NEED
Survival radio
4 pairs 2 way radios
faraday storage
HAM radio

ALARMS/REINFORCEMENT
HAVE
300’ 550 cord spool
NEED
Sandbags
bulk whistles
2 sets door bar mounts
12 sentry alarm mines
air horns

RADIATION
HAVE
Gas masks with spare filters	
NEED
Geiger counter
Potassium tablets

OTHER
HAVE
Every power and hand tool known to man
Two 5 ton HD pump jacks, stands
Mig welder w/ tanks
Pressure washer
Artic Cat F1100 Turbo Snowmobile
Seadoo RXT260 Jetski
Ski Centurion Warrior boat (175hp outboard)
Mustang GT (510 rwhp setup fot track)
AWD 3 series BMW
Enclosed 2 place snowmobile trailer
NEED
Basic 4wd suv/truck (probably early 80’s f150 or Bronco, 302 or 351), I Got rid of my Wrangler 2 months ago which was setup great on 37’s, a tank, but it was too new
HD bumpers
Lift / tires (runflats) 2 spares
Winch
Roll bar
Lockers
Reinforced radiator
IR lighting
4 Wheeler
bulk fuel stabilizer
Multiple 55 gallon drums gas
Generator (cracked block on my old 8000watt gas)
Bulk long term dog food


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hey don't apologize for nothing. you seem to like things squared away and all the variables considered! not a bad trait!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a great, thorough list. You've done a lot of deep, out-of-the-box thinking. Goodhsow.

I'm personally impressed by your emergency food stores.

I saw a lot of outdoor survival equipment, but didn't see any mosquito netting. Forgive me if I missed it, but highly recommended for maintaining good mental as well as physical health.

As far as the potassium tablets go, we recently got some in stock. iOSAT Potassium Iodide Tablets - Thyroid Blocking Tablets

We actually carry a lot of your "needs", and I'd like to ask for your business. If there's anything I can help you with, just ask (PM works great). I would also like to help your project (and anyone else's) by offering a discount on any order at Black River Outpost. If you decide to order anything, use coupon code *prepperforums* to get 10% off your entire order.

Otherwise, great start and nice planning!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

An excellent list!

Something you didn't cover though, *who* are you prepping for?
Is it just you?
Spouse? Kids?
How many are in your group, and what ages?
This can play a big factor in recommendations.

You're off to a great start!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks to me like you have it under control. You have some and know what you need. Very squared away.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> An excellent list!
> 
> Something you didn't cover though, *who* are you prepping for?
> Is it just you?
> ...


Just me and the wife. No kids. Both in very good physical shape. Can't believe I forgot to mention it. One thing I didn't have on there is an additional AR15 for her. Had a rock river, with a slidefire on it as well, but I was getting light primer strikes every 200rds or so. That is not good enough for me. Traded it in with my mossberg 930spx towards the benelli M4. I will probably do an identical setup to the Smith and Wesson I have now, never had a failure with that rifle, and at 500yds my shot group is only about 8 inches with the optic that is on it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

One thing you may want to consider is changing the Doxycycline for Ciprofloxin. Doxycycline becomes toxic when it deteriorates, and does not last as long. Or at least add some longer storing antibiotics in addition to it.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

ciprofloxin Is The Best Antibiotic For Moderate To Severe Need In Our Families Opinion.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

One thing I noticed the other day when I was working in the yard and got a bad sunburn is that we didn't have much sunscreen. If the shtf and a person needs to be outside a lot more than now I know my family would be burning through it pretty quickly, so I stocked up today. Something so insignificant now could be a major problem later. Very good list btw. Also bug spray, lots and lots of bug spray.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

List looks damn good too me and exposed a couple of holes in mine, thanks!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A little light on communication gear other than that it looks pretty good.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

what you gunna carry all that in?


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

As to the truck, I would recommend a diesel 4X4. Whatever vintage you can afford. 
In a pinch, you can make your own fuel. Possibly add a diesel generator.
I'm guessing you aren't ready to move to the island full-time since you are working. Might that be in your future plans?


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Been a couple days, so I'll reply to all the posts here:

- I added sunscreen and bugspray to the list, definitely forgot those. Thanks
- Just started, so comm gear is very light right now, probably next on the list of purchases, at least the 2 way radios and emergency radio. HAM will come later as I have no idea how to operate/setup one properly.
- Carrying it all in the replacement truck and the enclosed aluminium snowmobile trailer I already have
- Would love to do a diesel, but was thinking I wanted something with no computer in it (older carb motor, EMP proof). Most diesels have glow plugs at least that would fail if not the whole motor. If it came to where no fuel was available I'd already be up on the island. If anyone thinks/knows otherwise please give me a lesson, I'm just going off of the diesel trucks I or friends have had. If a 95-03 Ford 7.3 diesel can be run without electronics I would love to have another truck with that motor again. 
- Can't move to the island in ME full time. Working and have a great job, just starting the initial stuff now.

Thanks again!


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Suggestion on faraday storage a simple diy would be a shoe box covered in high grade aluminum foil.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Does the shoebox/ aluminum foil thing actually work. It seems too good to be true. Any tests done on it?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'll refer you to a post I made on making a simple faraday container.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?p=157479


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks very much, appreciate it.

Completely unrelated topic .... added the other gas mask I needed and the crossbow off the list. Couldn't pass up the price on either. Although I think the wife may shoot me with the crossbow if I don't pace myself a little better.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

You're gonna need a bigger truck


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

A couple of items that I see missing from a lot of lists, but I always make sure I have on hand.

Nylon zip ties in various sizes... spend the money for good ones (GB, etc)

Q-Tips!


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

If you don't already know how, you might want to get a book on wild game food preservation. Venison jerky smoked over an open fire is delicious, but it you aren't careful all you have is ash. You can also smoke fish this way to keep for quite a while.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks again for the input, recent comments:
- Zip ties I did not think to add, I have 1000 or so now
- Canning/preservation is a big weak spot for me, learning slowly. My brother in law smokes a lot of meat and makes great jerky. Will be tagging along with him this fall/winter to learn. 
- Out of everything on the list, it does not take up a ton of space as of yet with the exception of the freeze dried food. Pretty much everything else fits in a couple foot lockers and sea bags. 

- Crossbow and another gas mask checked off the list


----------

